# MC Connectors



## alambre (Jan 29, 2012)

Southwires armorlite MC cable,cautions not to use set screw connector, what connector are they referring to.

Thanks


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

alambre said:


> Southwires armorlite MC cable,cautions not to use set screw connector, what connector are they referring to.
> 
> Thanks


Probably the outdated single screw set type 

Like these


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> Probably the outdated single screw set type
> 
> Like these...


That's correct. The set screw can punch right into the soft armor of aluminum armor and leave a jagged edge that could cause a short.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> Probably the outdated single screw set type
> 
> Like these
> 
> ...


Those are still fine and still used for steel MC, they work well.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

alambre said:


> Southwires armorlite MC cable,cautions not to use set screw connector, what connector are they referring to.
> 
> Thanks


They only want you to use a 2 screw clamp type connector.

*
*













Not these...


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> They only want you to use a 2 screw clamp type connector.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only time I use the two screw type is of I'm fishing it in a finished wall. Otherwise it's the Arlington snap ons all the way


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

You can use snap ins for cut in boxes... Just get the wire in the box then use your skinny screwdriver outside of the box (at the corner) to push it in...


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

Romex connectors on MC ? :whistling2:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

I always thought it was the connector with the screw off center that had no plate on the inside, so it was the screw itself into the armor. 

I don't have a pic, and I'm too lazy to search for one.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Spark Master said:


> Romex connectors on MC ?


No, you can get that style in anMC connector.


----------



## cal1947 (Nov 14, 2009)

*tofer1947*



Spark Master said:


> Romex connectors on MC ? :whistling2:


 that connector was a mc two screw connector


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Spark Master said:


> Romex connectors on MC ? :whistling2:


 http://www.aifittings.com/catalog/flex-ac-mc-fittings/cable-connectors/
What Harry pictured is not a romex connector. It is a MC connector. 
The difference is the "shoulder" in the opening. You can see it better in Harry's second picture.


----------



## Refailure (Jul 27, 2013)

Bottom line, if the cable has a steel jacket (MC or not) you can use a set-screw connector or a "BX connector." 
If it has an aluminum jacket you have to use a clamping style connector.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Refailure said:


> Bottom line, if the cable has a steel jacket (MC or not) you can use a set-screw connector or a "BX connector."
> If it has an aluminum jacket you have to use a clamping style connector.




Bottom line is RTFM or 110.3(B)


----------

